# No pictures - only box w/red X



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

On some of the threads, I'm only getting a box with a red X and no pictures. How do I fix this?


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

This is an issue of how your browser loads off-site images (like HT, for example); for some reason, when you load a page that doesn't have the pics stored with the actual page, your web browser doesn't load the images that aren't stored locally. It could be a config issue, it could be that the site that hosts the "missing" pics removed them for some reason, it could be that the pics were moved to another hosting site and the page you're looking at didn't "get the change-of-address notice" so to speak. What OS and browser are you using?


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Unfortunately I can't change anything here as I'm at work. We use internet explorer and I'm using windows XP. does that answer the questions? 

ETA: This just started happening this week.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

It could be that image display got turned off somehow. To check that, click the Tools drop-down menu from the Menu Bar in IE and select Internet Options._Note: If you don't see the Menu Bar (i.e., the File, Edit, View, Favorites, etc. drop-down menus) then right click on an open area of the application header and click "Menu Bar" (that will place a check mark next to it)._ _That will make the Menu Bar appear._
​Once in Internet Options, select the Advanced tab. In the Settings box, slide down to the Multimedia section and verify that there's a check mark next to "Show pictures". If that box is not checked, click the box to place a check mark in it. Click Apply and then click OK. Restart IE to make sure that the change is applied.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Nevada. I checked the internet options and that wasn't it. All the boxes were checked.....:grit:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

GoatsRus said:


> Thanks Nevada. I checked the internet options and that wasn't it. All the boxes were checked.....:grit:


You probably had an image index glitch in your cache then. Try holding down the Ctrl & Shift keys while doing a page reload.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

The keyboard short-cut I've always used to override the cached junk (even in M$ IE) has been Control-F5... Can't vouch for that Control-Shift-Refresh combo.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

UUGGGGHHHHH.... neither ctrl-shift nor ctrl F5 worked. I was trying to see the pictures Angie loaded on page 5 of countryside families forum but still cant' see them.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

What I do many times if that happens if Right Click on the X get the Addy and paste it into a new window.
Just try that.
Now then why not just go to the Web Site using the Addy found from the pics and view em there.
http://family.webshots.com/photo/2195820170012535196wpQXAC


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

To be honest there can be about a million reasons one gets a red "X." Go here:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/283807


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Why don't you post a link to that specific page and then we can see if it loads for us. This would tell us if it is your machine or something out of control on a server.


----------

